# 2013 OAA Mail Match Weekly Results



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

As promised from last years OAA Mail Match I have worked on a site to make weekly results able to be posted for the general public, participants and members of the OAA. The site is at:

http://btuarchery.com/forum/index.php

You do not have to register to see the results.

This is a test system this year and with luck and everyone keeping to the rules and timelines it should work well.

Bob Beneteau 

Mail Match Coordinator


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

As promised, results for first and second weeks:

http://btuarchery.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=69


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nice job for sure


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Weeks 1 to 3 are up


----------



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

Grea job!
I can't seem to find he senior compound or "unlimited compound" same category I think, just not sure which one you guys use.
I shoot at the RA centre maybe the scores have not been sent by our coodinator yet?
Thanks


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

As of now I have not seen score from them I believe they did participate last. If you know who is supposed to be sending them give that person a little elbow in the ribs to get them going,lol. All the divisions you see are where there are participants. The rest are waiting for some score to be sent in and I will get them up.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Senior male compound is the division its called scoring the inner 10 as far as I know.
Colby is not counting outer 10 ring scores for compound or "open" class this year.
It's making us work harder.
Love it!

Shawn


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

re inner or outter 10`s is colby doing something different than others if so scores will not be on line with rules and other competitors just checking as I don`t shoot that class but scoring should be same for all in those divisions ...for all clubs


----------



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

So Senior male compound "limited" is the same as senior male compound, I tought limited was finger shooters?
Doesn't matter to me just wanted to clear things up.


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Equipment Classes used for Mail Match are the OAA Equipment Divisions, same as 10 Ring Champs.....page 8 of the Directory


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

doc2931 said:


> Equipment Classes used for Mail Match are the OAA Equipment Divisions, same as 10 Ring Champs.....page 8 of the Directory


Mail Match Forum does say "Compound Limited" which would be fingers, but there is no division listed for "Compound" (release). I have message Bob to get this fixed up and shooters into the correct divisions.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I am on it!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Just put in all of the needed divisions as per page 8 of the directory. If you do not see them on the main page remember there are hidden pages that the clubs report on. If you are in the wrong division please have your club rep contact me.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Week 4 scores are up.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Week 5 scores are up. A few clubs still need to report.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Week 6 scores are up.

This is the last week for the Match and all scores need to be turned in this week. If you do not see your scores posted to date check with the person who is sending them in.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Finals are up in a few divisions and week 7 is posted.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

All score are in and Results posted. Certificates are being printed. Thank You to all that participated!


----------

